# What's everybody giving as the 2014 gift light?



## flatline (Dec 2, 2014)

So what's the hot light right now for gifting to non-flashaholics?

I just got the Thrunite Ti2 v2 (single mode, 80L, twisty) and think it's a pretty good deal, but I didn't really do any research before getting it. Is there some hot little light that I should have gone with instead?

--flatline


----------



## Grijon (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't do much research; I just knew that I was gifting a ton (for me) of Fenix E01's this year: 13L, twisty, dead reliable according to what I've read. I've got 30 of them on the way (should be here tomorrow!!).

I'm also giving a few Fenix E05's to special, non-flashaholic folks: 8/25/85L, twisty.

And I'm giving myself an E05SS and my wife an E99Ti (stainless steel and titanium E05's, respectively, with the Ti's lumen output upgraded to 100).


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 3, 2014)

With luck something from Poundland will be good.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 3, 2014)

Still the Jetbeam RRT-0; I still haven't found a more versatile-yet-intuitive light to give to people. That being said, at $80 apiece I only give one or two a year.


----------



## flatline (Dec 4, 2014)

I've also got a Rayus C01 with Nichia 219 emitter on its way from Shiningbeam. 30 Lumens of High(ish) CRI neutral tint that get a reported 4 hours of runtime seems like a better deal than 80L for 45 minutes that the Thrunite gives.

We'll see.

--flatline


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 4, 2014)

How much did you get them for?



flatline said:


> So what's the hot light right now for gifting to non-flashaholics?
> 
> I just got the Thrunite Ti2 v2 (single mode, 80L, twisty) and think it's a pretty good deal, but I didn't really do any research before getting it. Is there some hot little light that I should have gone with instead?
> 
> --flatline


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 4, 2014)

lumintop tool aaa clicky, dqg ss aaa clicky. (if these dont arrive in time then fenix ld02s will take their place and i keep the lumitop and dqg.) also the thrunite t10 most likely will find a new owner (accidentally bought a cool tint version)

armytek wizard is coming for myself.


----------



## flatline (Dec 4, 2014)

mpett1 said:


> How much did you get them for?



$11 each off amazon. I didn't even look for other sources.

--flatline


----------



## Illum (Dec 4, 2014)

Thrunite TiS, in different colors, blue for guys or girls, pink for girls

$10/light, Single AAA, built in reverse polarity protection, single mode, hour runtime at 60 lumens. The girls seem to dig it after the initial "awkward" stage.


----------



## KDM (Dec 6, 2014)

flatline said:


> I've also got a Rayus C01 with Nichia 219 emitter on its way from Shiningbeam. 30 Lumens of High(ish) CRI neutral tint that get a reported 4 hours of runtime seems like a better deal than 80L for 45 minutes that the Thrunite gives.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> --flatline



+1 Just received one in the mail today from a $9.99 Black Friday special. Wish I would have bought more. Compact, light weight, and a nice floody neutral beam with good run time. This one might not gift.


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 6, 2014)

The Olight i3s has been my favorite for quite some time from a gift giving standpoint. You can usually find them on sale for just above $20, but usually no more than $25. They come in a few different colors. I find the non-flashaholic people really love the colors, especially women. It also activates in medium mode, so even the people who don't understand how to cycle through the modes have a useable light with just a simple twist on. You'd be surprised how many people have difficulty with the concept of twisting on and off to get different light levels.






Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KDM (Dec 6, 2014)

My Raycon C01 w/ nichia 219B, I added a micro stream two way clip to it.


----------



## darkduude (Dec 6, 2014)

This year I'm giving 2 Olight SR95's with a extra battery. Last year they got Nitecore TM26's. They loved those.


----------



## bright star (Dec 7, 2014)

darkduude said:


> This year I'm giving 2 Olight SR95's with a extra battery. Last year they got Nitecore TM26's. They loved those.



+1


----------



## flatline (Dec 7, 2014)

darkduude said:


> This year I'm giving 2 Olight SR95's with a extra battery. Last year they got Nitecore TM26's. They loved those.



You, sir, are a more generous gift giver than I am.

--flatline


----------



## RWT1405 (Dec 7, 2014)

For me, I went simple this year, Energizer Hard Case Task Lights @ 20 lms. Very simple lights with common batts.


----------



## blah9 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm giving out a couple of Armytek Tiara A1 Pro headlamps this year. They are both going to people who like other lights I've given them, and I bet they would also appreciate a decent headlamp.

I'm still trying to see if anything in particular strikes my fancy, but I might skip getting myself a light this year.


----------



## istargazer (Dec 7, 2014)

Last year I gave my brother a copper Beta QR. This year I'm giving him a Nitecore SRT7 (with a D2 charger and a pair of batteries). It's a bit of a risk, but I think the rotating control keeps it simple to use.


----------



## flatline (Dec 11, 2014)

I received my Rayus C01 yesterday. Having played with it for a day and comparing it to the Thrunite Ti2, I like it better than the Thrunite. for my own use. However, I think that the improvements that I appreciate (tailstanding, improved CRI, having a spring instead of foam, beam shape, trading output for runtime) would be lost on a non-flashaholic.

I'll stick with my original plan of gifting the Thrunite for now.

--flatline


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 12, 2014)

i think i will keep the dqg (when it arrives) and give out the: nitecore tube instead. 

and.. if i do find one.. a low budget rechargable flashlight that has a wall mountable loading dock/cradle. something simple and basic.


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 12, 2014)

Giving streamlight microstreams with 10440's and chargers to the non flashaholics and bc30, e05ss vn, niwalker vostro to the flashaholic 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Toolboxkid said:


> Giving streamlight microstreams with 10440's and chargers to the non flashaholics and bc30, e05ss vn, niwalker vostro to the flashaholic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I tend to not give non-flashaholics li-ion cells. Unless, someone is really into the technology, there is too much risk of handling the cells improperly. If you want to encourage the use of rechargeable cells, I would start them on Eneloops. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 13, 2014)

Berneck1 said:


> I tend to not give non-flashaholics li-ion cells. Unless, someone is really into the technology, there is too much risk of handling the cells improperly. If you want to encourage the use of rechargeable cells, I would start them on Eneloops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



I totally agree. I have thoroughly educated everyone who is receiving a li-ion with their light. Especially because these microstreams were not designed for 10440's. It is the setup I used to carry and everyone kept asking for it, so santa is coming through for them this Christmas : )


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nhatduongchi (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought a bunch of SK68 clones for nieces and nephews


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 17, 2014)

I gave our supervisors Quarks QT2L-X, QP2L-X, Maelstorm MMU-X3, EagleTac D25LC2, D25A and Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition. They were all surprised and amazed upon testing the lights!


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 17, 2014)

Tank 007 E-09, probably best aaa keychain light out there for it's value, and a great gift for the non-flashaholics out there,


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 17, 2014)

If I was going to give lights, it would probably be the Nitecore Tube, since the recipients would be my teen and younger niece and nephews. But my sister says they have a bunch of lights already, so am finding something else to give.


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitecore tubes. Cos theyre cheap and so am I


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 20, 2014)

No lights at all.. but if I were doing it, I would probably give a keychain light, or something that runs on a CR123 for in the car (emergency light). 
and otherwise something thats running on AA batteries (and would tell them not to use alkaline batteries!!!!)


----------



## radiopej (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, Olight i3S is perfect for this. They can readily get cheap batteries and it'll do everything they need. 80 lumens is also insanely bright for people who aren't used to stupidly bright torches.


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 21, 2014)

radiopej said:


> Yeah, Olight i3S is perfect for this. They can readily get cheap batteries and it'll do everything they need. 80 lumens is also insanely bright for people who aren't used to stupidly bright torches.



Agreed. Most typical household flashlights do not put out more than 50 lumens or so. I'm starting to see more pop up that claim to be over 100, but probably not accurate. The i3s puts out just enough for most, if not all, household tasks.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dgbrookman (Dec 21, 2014)

Used to be the Thrunite Ti2, now it would be the Tank007 E09. 

The new Ti3 is an option but the mere thought of a light with a strobe passing through my mailbox gives me the willies.


----------



## MBentz (Dec 21, 2014)

Picked up some Nitecore Tubes as stocking stuffers today.


----------



## funkflex (Dec 21, 2014)

SC52d for my brother. Will run on alkys for him and still be a great light.


----------



## Pookles (Dec 22, 2014)

Olight I3s here, too. Awesome little keychain device with "non-flashaholic" - compatible interface and easily obtainable power source.
The other light I'm giving is the Thrunite T10 (aluminum Version) - got it for around 20€ on Amazon. That's a good price for a lot of light (about 200 lumens) in a rugged edc-able package. It uses AAs and has a pretty simple interface so it won't scare my cousin who doesn't have a lot experience with more sophisticated lights yet.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm gifting a Coast HP1. Nicely built light, not too expensive, and simple to operate for the non-flashaholic.


----------



## Folsom Blues (Dec 23, 2014)

Fenix E05 R2. They are small, inexpensive, and simple. Perfect for non-flashlight addicts...


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Dec 23, 2014)

Giving a Tank007 TK360 to my wife (engraved) and one for myself also... as our in car lights (in handbag for her) and I made a paracord chain with glow in the dark tip for each also...
Also getting a Spark SF3-NW as my new EDC from my wife (she doesn't know that's what she got me yet haha)


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 23, 2014)

Fenix E41 for my father in law


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jkingrph (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife likes tiny flashlights so I got her one of the Fenix E99Ti models, engraved.


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 27, 2014)

So now the question is: how did people respond to the lights they received?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## flatline (Dec 27, 2014)

ChibiM said:


> So now the question is: how did people respond to the lights they received?



The one light I gifted was well received. It was a replacement light I for a light I had gifted several years ago that recently died.

The original light was an ITP AAA with 3 modes (M-L-H) that I don't remember the name of and the recipient always skipped straight to H, so the new light was a single mode light so she wouldn't have to cycle through levels to get what she wanted (Thrunite Ti2).

--flatline


----------



## Grijon (Dec 27, 2014)

"How were they received?" Great question!

I gave out a bunch of E01's loaded with an Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA.

I included a written explanation of why I was giving the light, the highlights of the E01 and a lithium primary, my hopes for the person using the light (that they may become a flashaholic, and that whether they did or not I was glad they now were better prepared for an emergency), and the offer that when their lithium primary was done (either by expiration in 2027/2033 or by use in the near future) that I would be delighted to replace the battery for them and clean and lube the light.

Both the lights and my writeup were very well received, indeed! I really didn't know how people would react - and I've been very pleased with the reactions!


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Most people love the Olight i3s when I give them. However, I'm always surprised at how confused some people are with the twisting to cycle through the modes. You can tell they are almost annoyed with it. That's why I'm glad it starts with a very useable medium level...


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## blah9 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, something I've always been surprised about is how difficult it is for most people to remember how to change modes in the lights I give them no matter how simple I think those lights are. Oh well. I just keep reminding them, and maybe they'll eventually remember for good.


----------

